

Re-Ask HN: HN hiring threads became crowded, dumb job boards. Alternatives? - zerr

HN hiring threads are not so personal anymore. Full of resume black holes.<p>Getting noticed is like a gambling, lottery... due to massive applications I guess.<p>It just got like a yet another dumb job board (Craigslist, Dice, Monster, lately Stackoverflow).<p>So are there any alternatives or maybe some ways to fix this on HN?<p>Thanks.
======
andys627
I've had some success on the who's hiring thread by 1) showing off what I've
done on a personal website, dribble, github, whatever. And 2) taking 5 minutes
to poke around the employer's site and explain how your
skills/interests/personal experiences are at all relevant.

------
27182818284
Although it doesn't change the substance,
[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/) changes the view to make it much
easier to search and sort through the jobs.

Changing the substance of a job board is, at least in my mind, non-trivial.
Hiring and finding work have always been difficult problems and the Internet
is just taking a new stab at it with things like LinkedIN (horrible)
indeed.com(OK not a terrible job search engine), Monster (spam) and others.

